
Karate shows promise for people with Parkinson's - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/karate-shows-promise-for-people-with-parkinsons-11568389334
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/zvpPn](http://archive.is/zvpPn)

